# Liquid Turned to Iron



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm looking for an epoxy type liquid that when cured, becomes insanely solid. This is for modifying one of my bursting heads. I don't think the two-part putty epoxies will do.

I need to secure an adapter for the pulling chain inside a capped off piece of 6" HDPE pipe.

What is the strongest epoxy known to mankind?

Any ideas?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm looking for an epoxy type liquid that when cured, becomes insanely solid. This is for modifying one of my bursting heads. I don't think the two-part putty epoxies will do.
> 
> I need to secure an adapter for the pulling chain inside a capped off piece of 6" HDPE pipe.
> 
> ...


 I think by the time you get it clean enough and abraded enough to take the epoxy you could have just as easily had it welded.

Just my two pence.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

West Systems make a pretty good epoxy


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm trying to secure a metal adapter inside an HDPE cap. How am I to weld that?

After further examination in the WWP R&D lab, I have decided to use a different style adapter that will not need to be permanently attached to the poly cap.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Babbit might do it*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babbitt_metal
My brother in-law swears by it. You heat it and apply as you would molten lead. This stuff used to be used as bearings in the auto industry up to the 50's. It is a great filler around worn bushings in equipment as well.


----------

